# Mẹo Khử Mùi Tủ Lạnh Gia Đình



## congtytapvu (9 Tháng mười một 2016)

Có bạn nào dọn dẹp bao lâu mà vẫn không khử được mùi tủ lạnh gia đình của mình không? Mình dọn dẹp và mở cửa tủ, cho quạt thốc vào mà để đến nửa ngày vẫn còn mùi. Mình đọc ở trang này *công ty cung cấp tạp vụ* có cách này khử mùi rất hiệu quả đó là dùng baking soda và chanh tươi.  Chanh tươi bạn chỉ việc cắt lát và sau đó để trong tủ lạnh cho hút mùi đến khi tủ lạnh hết sạch mùi thì thôi. Rồi bạn dùng hỗn hợp giấm trắng với nước để lau tủ rất sạch


----------



## Global Gift Gala (25 Tháng tư 2017)

chuẩn đấy nhà mình cũng dùng chanh tươi để cho vào tủ lạnh cho đỡ hôi


----------

